# Wushu and other Kung Fu styles.



## Dr. Flem (Dec 18, 2004)

Greetings... Here's another question from the new guy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I was having a chat with a mate of mine today and he was telling me about a style that goes by the name of Wushu. Now I know that alot of you know about this style and I realise that it's quite popular in the film industry(Chan and Li) so my question is this....

     How much does Wushu differ from other Kung Fu styles(ie Wing Chun)?  Is there a style that fits in between? 

  I can't seem to find all that much on this subject so if any of you more experienced folk can help me out, that'd be much appreciated. 


 Disclaimer: I'm just asking out of curiosity. I'm not looking to take any classes in Wushu. I'm happy to jump right into my Wing Chun journey.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 18, 2004)

Wing Chun is wushu... :asian: 

Nowadays wushu is used more commonly with the modern competative/performance oriented CMA. Lots of jumping, posing, insane jump/kick/twist/fall combos... 

Wushu just means "Martial arts" in Mandarin. You can get a pretty good idea of what "wushu" in the modern context means here ... http://www.jiayo.com/videos/index.html


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh wow....guess I deserve that for asking such a silly question.  I should have researched a little harder.  Sorry about that.  I guess I meant wushu in the modern context.  Thank you for the help.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 18, 2004)

No sweat dude... no sweat. 

What is it exactly you're looking for? The basic answer to your question is the wushu you see in the movies is modern wushu. It's based on traditional northern styles (Zha, Hua, Wah, Hong & Pao). 

Wing Chun is a pure southern style of kung fu. It's a shorthand in tight style. If you're already taking/contemplating Wing Chun, then you have a good idea of what it's about. Take a peak at those videos on the link I posted & you'll have a good representation of modern Wushu. There are some non-"Modern" sets shown there, but you'll get the idea.


----------



## archmagician (Dec 18, 2004)

I would advise against taking up "modern wushu" if you are looking at learning the more combative side of the martial arts. Modern wushu practitioners focus on the forms and not the fighting.

If I were you I would stick to Wing Chun if you want to learn how to fight well.


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 18, 2004)

I wasn't planning on trying out any 'modern' Wushu.  I was just curious as to what it was exactly.   I checked out some of those videos and my jaw dropped.  It's so amazing to watch.  Not very practical in my opinion but it's some great eye candy.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes, modern wushu is very performance based. If you wanting pure applicable fighting, I wouldn't advise modern wushu either. As to your original question, there are many CMA styles, many. They all differ in some area, and most are similar in many areas as well. Wushu tends to be purely performance, many times using "sets" or "forms" from other systems.

7sm


----------



## gp322 (Dec 20, 2004)

Do you know what is Wing Chun ? Use your eyes instead of words, go to that site http://www.mastercarloslee.shawbiz.ca/videoclips.htm :supcool:


----------



## clfsean (Dec 20, 2004)

Dude... chill... He was asking a question.


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 20, 2004)

Sheesh...sorry if I offended you mate.  I was just trying to clear something up.

As for your post in my other thread....



			
				gp322 said:
			
		

> Do you know what is Wing Chun ? Do you know why Bruce Lee learnt Wing Chun ? Do you really realise your hands ? Do you know how to use it ? I can't find the correct Wing Chun Form in the internet except this site. Stop ruin the real Wing Chun Kung Fu PLEASE ! Go to that site to learn what is real Wing Chun and real Chinese Kung Fu http://www.mastercarloslee.shawbiz.ca/videoclips.htm then you'll get the answer !



Please explain how I've ruined the real Wing Chun Kung Fu.  Once again, I'm sorry to offend but I'm new and this is how I learn.  By asking questions.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 20, 2004)

Dr. Flem, your fine, ask all the questions you want or need to! Ignore people like this guy, we will be looking into his posts now anyways.

7sm


----------



## archmagician (Dec 20, 2004)

That link to Bruce Lee videos ROCKS!!!

Too bad the poster had to show it with such an offensive comment. 

You're on the right track Dr. Flem!! Please keep us posted on how your classes are going!!!


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 21, 2004)

Thank you very much.  I'll definetely let you know how my first class decides to go.  I just wish that the school would start up again.  Still another week and a bit to go.  

I'm damn nervous though.


----------

